# By Demand [June 2011]



## echoplxx (Apr 28, 2011)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Only for DVD content
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list..*
*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
HD Trailers: Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:* librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* archive.org
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month*


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

ico said:


> Urban Terror 4.1.1 ---> ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/full_install/linux_or_mac/UrbanTerror411.zip [The Zip file contains executables for all OS including Windows]
> 
> Free cross-platform online FPS game - Linux, Windows and Mac. Runs on the ioquake3 engine.
> 
> I remember Digit had given 4.1 long time ago. UrT 4.1.1 contains new maps by default.



and review of *Super Meat Boy*.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2011)

+1 for Urban Terror


and another request=
Rather than giving 1 crore in 'lottery prize' please give us good games and paid software. Would be very useful.

Also, please keep the price lesser than Rs.250. Such a high price make it unaccesible. So please try to keep it low as posible 

I'd like to request a small game-

Cortex Command

You guys gave us the demo few months back. Really liked it.
So is it possible to give the full version?

p.s- I think its an Indie game

Link- Cortex Command, a game by Data Realms


----------



## keerthi teja (Apr 29, 2011)

UBUNTU 11.04 64bit => Download | Ubuntu

Fast Track on FLEX or C#.

vmWare player for WINDOWS n LINUX.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 30, 2011)

keerthi teja said:


> UBUNTU 11.04 64bit => Download | Ubuntu
> 
> Fast Track on FLEX or C#.
> 
> vmWare player for WINDOWS n LINUX.



UBUNTU 11.04 64bit


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 30, 2011)

dreatica said:


> UBUNTU 11.04 64bit



+1 ubuntu 11.04 64bit and also 32bit. i want both.


----------



## Symbianlover (Apr 30, 2011)

fast track to corel draw


----------



## bhushan2k (May 1, 2011)

fast track on asp.net

symbian apps...


----------



## Roshan9415 (May 1, 2011)

I am requesting you to please add 
1)Linux Os Backtrack 5 release on 10th May2011(You included the Backtrack4 in February but i need Backtrack5.)
2)Matrius Linux Os
3)OWASP Live Linux CD Project
4)Window XP Update  for SP1 
I am learning penetration testing at KingLab Institute.They tell me u must have these OS.So Please and Please must Include the Linux OS .


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

Symbian apps will be good as there are lots of Nokia users despite the rise of Android.


----------



## sygeek (May 2, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/freeware/139609-30-free-powerful-apps-under-2mb.html Would be helpful for digit readers without internet.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 2, 2011)

what ever, please don't fill the dvds with trials, demos or beta crap...............


----------



## mayur gaikwad (May 2, 2011)

PLZ PROVIDE .deb package software for Ubuntu 11.04(important ones).
Fast track on GUI in C# will be bonus.


----------



## chandigarhfellow (May 2, 2011)

National geographic wallpaper full pack all years  and wikipedia offline webpack full


----------



## Anish (May 3, 2011)

- Fast track on backtrack os/Python GUI programming/ and another DIY/
- Arch linux x86 + 64
- Tutorials on networking,


----------



## lm2k (May 3, 2011)

Please add Iso of latest version ubuntu ultimate gamers edition 2.9 and wikitaxi along with the .xml dump of complete pages of wikipedia for offline browsing.


----------



## Roshan9415 (May 3, 2011)

- Fast track on backtrack os

Some Video Tutorials on Backtrack


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 4, 2011)

Please review Portal 2.


----------



## cricketinfo (May 6, 2011)

i really want - 
PDFCreator from Philip Chinery
Microsoft Security Essentials (for xp)
win rar
windows installer 3
all versions of ms .net framework
VirtualBox

.................
and all apps from nir soft.. they are amazing


----------



## Anish (May 7, 2011)

windows 7 sp1 in may month's dvd is 32 bit...
*Can you please provide the win 7 sp1 for 64bit win 7?*


----------



## jsjs (May 7, 2011)

Please provide some full version 3D games


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 7, 2011)

pioneer one episode 4 please.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

Cricketinfo said:
			
		

> win rar


 Digit provides this every month 





			
				 Cricketinfo said:
			
		

> PDFCreator from Philip Chinery


 There are better alternatives which is also provided almost each month


----------



## jericoholic619 (May 8, 2011)

Please Provide Some articles on VMware Workstation as well as some Tutorials.


----------



## Roshan9415 (May 8, 2011)

Article and Video on Lightscribe technology.


----------



## Siddharthtech (May 8, 2011)

Can You please include Amarok player for windows in June 2011 DVD, also please provide latest Eclipse SDK!
Thanks!


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 9, 2011)

please please provide the the motion mountain series of physics books. there are 6 books in the series. this is a humble request please do accept it. here is the link to the site: Motion Mountain - The Free Physics Textbook for Dowload  please provide all the 6 volumes. thank you in advance!!!!!!

Savage 2: A Tortured Soul is a really fantastic game for linux. please provide it. here is the link: FilePlanet: Savage 2: A Tortured Soul Client (32bit Linux)   this is a very very good game. just look at the graphics.

please provide nexuiz for ubuntu 32-bit (.deb file) it is also one of the best games for linux.


----------



## eagle06 (May 9, 2011)

latest Eclipse IDE and android SDK !


----------



## keerthi teja (May 11, 2011)

BackTrack 5 64BIT => Downloads


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

S4 League 


> S4 League is a high-quality Third-Person Shooter with thousands of international players from all around the world. In many various game mods you will fight together and against them you’re your individual fighters. In this shooter game you need to equip your character with a selection of three weapons and one supernatural skill. This really deep and strategical gameplay offers a lot of opportunities to play in professional teams and clans.


----------



## keerthi teja (May 13, 2011)

Review on laptop cooling pads...


----------



## baiju (May 13, 2011)

Windows 7 64 bit service pack.


----------



## saravanan_n (May 15, 2011)

PLease Provide Video Lectures,Documents on Service Oriented Architecture(SOA)

Please Provide Fast Track on HOW to Achieve SOA using Dot Net and J2EE.

IT will be useful if you provide some links and references for Service Oriented Architecture(SOA). Advanced Thanks.


----------



## Ross (May 15, 2011)

*Windows 7 Service Pack 1 - 64 bit.*


----------



## cricketinfo (May 15, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Digit provides this every month  There are better alternatives which is also provided almost each month



k.. got win rar! name those alternatives for creating pdf whcih are compleately free...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2011)

cricketinfo said:
			
		

> name those alternatives for creating pdf whcih are compleately free...


 Try Primo PDF. Its a good software. 

And fine a big list here-

List of PDF software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 16, 2011)

Ubuntu latest stable release.
An article on installing GNOME 3.


----------



## siva (May 18, 2011)

By demand June 2011

please include visual studio 2010 pro edition.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

will we see portal 2 PC review or not?


----------



## dreatica (May 21, 2011)

Meego 1.2 Live image :
*meego.com/downloads/releases/1.2/meego-v1.2-netbooks


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 21, 2011)

please provide PC-BSD 8.2 64-bit


----------



## navino87 (May 21, 2011)

An article on cloud computing will be good


----------



## keerthi teja (May 23, 2011)

siva said:


> By demand June 2011
> 
> please include visual studio 2010 pro edition.



+1 => visual studio 2010 pro


----------



## jkultimate (May 23, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Symbian apps will be good as there are lots of Nokia users despite the rise of Android.



Yea... Although now it is Android time there are lots of Symbian os users. Please provide some useful symbian s60v5 softwares.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 24, 2011)

meetdenis said:


> Billions of Blue Blistering Barnacles..*!@#$%!
> I demand TinTin movies!!!



Yeah! Much time since I read Tintin books....


----------



## aby geek (May 25, 2011)

has there been a fast track to adobe illustrator yet? even if it has been published please publish a new one with the new additions to the application.


----------



## N0x (May 27, 2011)

Could the trial version of Sony vegas Pro be included?? I'd lyk to try it our b4 I actually buy it!


----------



## Sanu4help (May 28, 2011)

Please provide
1.Fastrack to Java programming
2.C++ compiler for windows 7 32 bit and 64 bit


----------



## Saurav2007 (May 28, 2011)

Please include:

1. Digit Back Issues (at least those from last year)
2. Playthrough Video Game Videos (Basically, recording of gamers finishing an entire game) - both console and pc, retro and modern. Many available on youtube and archive.org Videogame Videos : Free Movies : Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## agent_47 (May 29, 2011)

eagerly waitin for preview!!


----------



## shahprakash (May 29, 2011)

back track 5 iso.....................and fast track to it



azaad_shri75 said:


> what ever, please don't fill the dvds with trials, demos or beta crap...............



really


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

Saurav2007 said:
			
		

> 1. Digit Back Issues (at least those
> from last year)


they are usually included in the anniversary, special issu. And next month is anniversary issue 




btw, Guys plese stop requesting. The last date of requesting is over.
As mentioned in first page , please post you're requests by 12th of every month to ensure they are covered.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 29, 2011)

shahprakash said:


> back track 5 iso.....................and fast track to it


+1. Yah really want that.


----------



## dashang (May 30, 2011)

some games like wing commander latest and hitman game .


----------

